# Gingerbread .602 Deodexed???



## kwhodson (Jun 10, 2011)

Can someone post a .602 deodexed?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

The TBH AIO is already deodexed


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

S.V. said:


> Can someone post a .602 deodexed?


here you go http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...ingerbread-4-5-602-droid-x-2.html#post3082439

just flash that on top of .602



'[TSON said:


> ;69245']The TBH AIO is already deodexed


it's odexed


----------



## kwhodson (Jun 10, 2011)

razorloves said:


> here you go http://androidforums.com/droid-x-al...ingerbread-4-5-602-droid-x-2.html#post3082439
> 
> just flash that on top of .602
> 
> it's odexed


thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok I am running CM7 nightlies, I have purchased "The Application" from TBH, my question is; do I just install the AIO over cm7?? or do I have to sbf back to stock froyo and re-install cm7 and AIO?? Can someone give me step-by step directions, Pleazzz. I have the application on my sd card already. Much appreciated


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"jfolk53 said:


> Ok I am running CM7 nightlies, I have purchased "The Application" from TBH, my question is; do I just install the AIO over cm7?? or do I have to sbf back to stock froyo and re-install cm7 and AIO?? Can someone give me step-by step directions, Pleazzz. I have the application on my sd card already. Much appreciated


Sbf to froyo, root via z4root, use d2 bootstrapper to get to recovery, wipe data, cache, dalvik, install 602, reboot, profit.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jfolk53 said:


> Ok I am running CM7 nightlies, I have purchased "The Application" from TBH, my question is; do I just install the AIO over cm7?? or do I have to sbf back to stock froyo and re-install cm7 and AIO?? Can someone give me step-by step directions, Pleazzz. I have the application on my sd card already. Much appreciated


you dont have to sbf. All you do is download the .602 AIO updater. then boot into cwrecovery. then format system, data, cache. then mount system, then flash it.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> you dont have to sbf with AIO. All you do is download the .602 AIO updater. then boot into cwrecovery. then format system, data, cache. then mount system, then flash it.


^^^ this. My mistake I was thinking of the other .602 method


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> you dont have to sbf. All you do is download the .602 AIO updater. then boot into cwrecovery. then format system, data, cache. then mount system, then flash it.


Is it pre-rooted?

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"strikeir13 said:


> Is it pre-rooted?
> 
> Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


Of course.


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

"[TSON said:


> "]The TBH AIO is already deodexed


The TBH version IS odexed!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Call me silly, but doesn't CM7 erase the directory /system anyway? It shouldn't make a darn bit of difference if you're deodexed or odexed before you flash something that wipes it all away.


----------

